# The Legend of Zelda : Twilight Princess



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Over the years I've played and finished most of the Zelda games, they're a fun challenge.

Has anyone played The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess on the Wii? If yes, what do you think of it?


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

I have done it. Slow at first - almost sold it. But gets better as he gets better weapons. Then becomes quite addictive. Good value as takes a while to complete.
Mand


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. Sounds like classic Zelda, you start off and everything takes forever, get a horse and some big weapons and it's great fun. It'll be my next purchase I think after I've finished Mario Kart.


----------

